# How to start a Muay Thai Club



## Schyluer Jarman

I unfortunately live in Utah where there isn't any muay thai. The place next to me says they teach muay thai, but its not thai at all. Its american kickboxing. I asked about clinch work and got a kinda stare that said, "i know we should be doing that, but we don't, so im just going to stare at you." I thought i could hop on craigslist and start a club that way, but CL failed me. Any ideas?


----------

